# It's been a while since I posted something useful.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

It may be a bit longer, but after watching the new neighbourhood and seeing all of the decorations for Halloween I started to get the itch to build again.

I told my self I'd wait and watch how the season goes. Even talked to some of the people that had displays. Looks like it's a safe and respectful area for these types of displays so...........

Looks like I'll be starting from scratch a third time.
May be a bit before I start my first project (I have a secret weapon coming to help) but when I do, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Go for it, WC!

And P.S. the nature pictures you post are useful because they bring a smile to our day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to hear you’ll be diving back into the haunting pool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

On the 'useful' part, don't worry there. I don't know that I have posted anything useful yet! - lol

Eagerly awaiting postings on projects!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Go for it, WC!
> 
> And P.S. the nature pictures you post are useful because they bring a smile to our day


Thank you.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I would say so. I love your nature pictures. Very useful to me: educational, thoughtful, calming.


----------

